# Central GA Strongest Man 2013



## fubaseball (Mar 17, 2013)

KM Strongman CGSM 2013 - YouTube







I got 3rd. I was a but
Disappointed, but had a good day. Log press I was very off balance and just never felt strong in it. Every other event came down to 1-2 seconds or 1-2 reps. It was a tough day.

Normally I compete in the 231 weight class. There was no 231 class, just 200-265. Other than the guy that got last, I was the lightest guy in my class. 

Log was 250lbs
Car Deadlift
675lb yoke for 100'
850lb tire
310lb stone for reps


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 17, 2013)

Congats fubaseball!! 3rd place is not bad at all


----------



## striffe (Mar 17, 2013)

Way to go fuse!


----------



## ProFIT (Mar 17, 2013)

Great job fubb! Made me winded just watching you move those weights!!


----------



## srd1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Awsome man thats some serious weight!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 17, 2013)

You are one strong dude IMHO and off days happen as you know. There is always the next meet. 

Hit it hard,
Hawk


----------



## fubaseball (Mar 17, 2013)

I appreciate the words fellas.

I feel pretty good about it. My log was off, but other than that everything was pretty good and I stayed in the top the whole day. 

Giving up 20-30lbs to guys, I think I did damn good


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 18, 2013)

Congrats! Next time for the kill! Great job... T


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the video. You one strong dude


----------



## powders101 (Mar 19, 2013)

Great showing bro! With the weight you gave up and your placing, I would say that you did one hell of a job!!


----------



## fubaseball (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you everyone... I am adding once piece of equipment as I go. So training will get better and and I will be more prepared. I haven't done stones in 6 months, won that event. Haven't done tire flip in a year, car deadlift has been six months. Yoke I did twice leading up to this. And log has only been about a month. So it's good to be gettin all my equipment built up again


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice job brutha..I was screaming at my tablet during the whole video cause seeing that got me jacked.. looks like great weather and a bad ass day for you an your possee ..wish I was there in person ..


----------



## fubaseball (Mar 20, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Nice job brutha..I was screaming at my tablet during the whole video cause seeing that got me jacked.. looks like great weather and a bad ass day for you an your possee ..wish I was there in person ..



Haha weather was AWESOME!!!! Big crowd, prolly 300 hundred people! It was great


----------

